# Creative Ideas for oldish Computer



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a dell dimension 4500:
1.8 ghz p4, 768 mb Ram, 40 gb hdd, nvidia fx5500, cdrw, dvdrom, audigy 2zs + monitor.
Beyond the general ideas of a network file server, i am looking for a project of something i can do with this box. Something creative, and preferably without any added cost. i have another box of much older spare parts and cases so i could do just about anything. The computer isnt TOO outdated so i was hoping there..

i've seen people make a hardware firewall, some sort of computer that is a jukebox with front panel interface. maybe do something that i can mod a screen and some controls on the front and get it to do something, not have it function as a true "workstation" but the question is what can i do?

ideas?


----------



## A_erised (May 24, 2004)

shadowman25 said:


> I have a dell dimension 4500:
> 1.8 ghz p4, 768 mb Ram, 40 gb hdd, nvidia fx5500, cdrw, dvdrom, audigy 2zs + monitor.
> Beyond the general ideas of a network file server, i am looking for a project of something i can do with this box. Something creative, and preferably without any added cost. i have another box of much older spare parts and cases so i could do just about anything. The computer isnt TOO outdated so i was hoping there..
> 
> ...


LOL, I thought you were going to ask for a creative idea along the lines of.... toss on some simple games and donate it to a nursing home, kind of question. Now, I am stuck. LOL


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I just purchased one of these: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7556634293&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

I will be posting my project hooking it up using JaLCD http://www.jalcds.de/index.php
In this forum soon..

If you want a good front display, maybe you can do the same.. Also, I will be posting info on stealthing a IR reciever, for use with Girder for remote control.. And how to set up a PC media center using a cheap tuner card and mythTV..


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Make it into a jukebox, throw winamp on it and all of your CDs, then get a Video Card with SVideo Out, or a Scan converter, hook it up to your TV, and it looks quite impressive!

Attach it to a surround sound system if you have it also.

J.S.


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

CSS server.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

Make it a Web server if you have broadband.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

I vote mythtv (well you'd need a video capture card like a hauppage found here: http://www.hauppauge.com/)box which'll act as a pvr, you can also install a plugin to do all your audio as well. Then I'd add in the Webserver . I did the reverse...still haven't gotten around to the mythtv part.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I have used my extra boxes in two ways (well am working on the second)

First I use them for servers of different kinds and used it to watch movies and listen to music on my TV, put eveything on a network drive that way if I need the music on another PC it was still there.

Am also looking into building and hosting a website with Linux and SQL, APACHE and PHP. Just need the time to set everything up...


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

ya either a web server or an ORB server and set it up on your main home tv very cool


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I love the TV method. That way if there is a song I want, there it is on the network, can listen to through the 5.1 on my main TV, or through my 2.1 on my other PC.

Works great, I also use it as a TIVO styled device.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

> some sort of computer that is a jukebox with front panel interface


I like that idea. Now that I've heard you say it on here, I'm going to look into how to do that.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> I love the TV method. That way if there is a song I want, there it is on the network, can listen to through the 5.1 on my main TV, or through my 2.1 on my other PC.
> 
> Works great, I also use it as a TIVO styled device.


So do I, except mine is music only.

I have several hundred tracks. Available on every PC, along w/ the "jukebox" PC.

I have two 5.1 systems, and a 2.1 (JBL Creature-Awesome speakers)


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

While I'm at it, how well do you guys think a DVD would play off a PC (PC300PL in my sig) to an S-Video Scan Converter? (TView Gold) at SVGA resolution (800X600)

J.S.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I recommend installing a Linux based OS on an older machine and learning something other than MS. I recently installed Ubuntu Linux on one of my 'spare' older machines and have been impressed with it's operation. Use it for emails and browsing, so if something nasty gets it, don't lose anything, just erase all and reinstall. It jumped right on to my cable connection and was off and running in about an hour from install, setup to usable. It is not on my LAN, so it can't infect other machines, again if some nasty pops it. Has proved reliable...........the learning curve is massive, but an exciting venture. Try it, you'll like it................and it's absolutely free. :up:


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Have not tried Ubuntu --- downloading it now :up:


----------

